# Isosceles Boost - 1st PedalPCB build and first waterslide decal!



## shaunos (Jul 6, 2020)

First PedalPCB build! I'm just a notch or two above novice at pedal building. My tech was always my go-to for making me DIY stuff but as his real tech business workload grew he doesn't quite have the time for friend projects. Instead, he has been teaching me to suck less! Any slop and mistakes are all me, not him haha

So I was pretty stoked on the waterslide decal but goofed up one corner. Oh well! Then as I wrapped up the build and boxed it up, I realized I got treble and bass backward! Life is suffering. But that means I get to double-check my second build I am about to wrap up and will correct the waterslide!

Getting the decal sized correctly and spaced nicely was a challenge that I still didn't quite nail. Oh well! Should have my Wonder Drive done soon!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 6, 2020)

That’s awesome! Now straighten out those electro caps or be sent to the bad kids corner!


----------



## shaunos (Jul 6, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> That’s awesome! Now straighten out those electro caps or be sent to the bad kids corner!



As soon as I posted and did a second look at the pic, I knew I was going to have to wear the cone of shame!


----------



## Barry (Jul 6, 2020)

Pretty darn good for a novice, waterslides are a love/hate relationship


----------



## shaunos (Jul 6, 2020)

Barry said:


> Pretty darn good for a novice


Thank you! I should be transparent, novice at pedal building! I’ve made quite a few DIY studio stuff like a Hairball 1176 and CAPI VP28s. Those are way less cramped than these dang pedals!


----------



## BlackMetal_and_BMs (Jul 7, 2020)

Very nice! I love the Egg of the Perfect World on there!


----------



## shaunos (Jul 7, 2020)

BlackMetal_and_BMs said:


> Very nice! I love the Egg of the Perfect World on there!


Fingers crossed we get more Berserk issues during our lifetime


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 8, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## shaunos (Jul 8, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice work!



Thank you! Wrapping up a Wonder Drive tonight, but the art didn't come out as well as this one. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on getting colors to pop on darker boxes? The black ink on the red box came out perfect but I tried yellow on blue and an orangey-red when the yellow didn't pop. 
I'll ask the question again once I post the Wonder Drive build! Haha


----------



## twebb6778 (Jul 8, 2020)

If you're using transparent decal paper your colours are always going to look a bit off when putting them on a darker background. They're always going to have some transparency because that's the nature of the product.

The best way is probably using white decal paper and trying to print a coloured background to match your enclosure as closely as possible.Just be aware that any areas that aren't printed on will remain white.


----------



## shaunos (Jul 8, 2020)

twebb6778 said:


> If you're using transparent decal paper your colours are always going to look a bit off when putting them on a darker background. They're always going to have some transparency because that's the nature of the product.
> 
> The best way is probably using white decal paper and trying to print a coloured background to match your enclosure as closely as possible.Just be aware that any areas that aren't printed on will remain white.



Yeah, I had feared that! I am using the transparent and when it prints out it looks great against the white. As soon as I slap it on a dark pedal, it turns to poo color. I will experiment with the white waterslide decal sometime! Might be able to get creative with printing all over it or trying to x-acto knife out the white parts. 

Lots of trial and error!


----------



## twebb6778 (Jul 8, 2020)

This looks fantastic, you're already off to a great start!


----------



## shaunos (Jul 8, 2020)

twebb6778 said:


> This looks fantastic, you're already off to a great start!


Thank you!


----------

